
Should the Web Have DRM? - bootload
http://scripting.com/2017/02/14/letsLoveTheWeb.html
======
bootload
references _" A battle rages for the future of the Web"_:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13637435](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13637435)

